# Creating loads using aquarium rock



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

So I have started experimenting with aquarium rock, and spray paint. I have black, grey, and red. 

So last night, I took a hammer to a 5 pound bag (left over from when we had an aquarium a few years back), and 3 empty soda cans.

I filled each of the soda cans 1/4 full. 

I then spray painted the rock inside the can and shook each of the cans afterwards for about 30 seconds. I will be spraying the rock again later today and I plan to let it dry for a week or more. 

The black would be coal. 

The grey would be grey colored rock.

The red could be red iron ore. 

I plan on taking the hammer to the rock again, after it is completely dried and will break it up more into smaller pieces. 

This is HO scale- but I will post my results. 

Anyone else tried this at all? Maybe if the results are good, I could go into business for myself making custom loads for people 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One quick thought is that when I had the fish tank I seem to remember that you can buy the rock in any color so why spray paint it?

Aquarium gravel is made of small chips of granite, basalt and other ground rock. Because of its composition, aquarium gravel does not dissolve in water. 
I think it would be cheaper if you just got some rocks and smash them up and spray paint them?
​


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My fish tank is maintenance free now, it has been like this for 10 years.:thumbsup:


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

big ed said:


> One quick thought is that when I had the fish tank I seem to remember that you can buy the rock in any color so why spray paint it?
> 
> Aquarium gravel is made of small chips of granite, basalt and other ground rock. Because of its composition, aquarium gravel does not dissolve in water.
> I think it would be cheaper if you just got some rocks and smash them up and spray paint them?
> ​


Well, I had this bag left over- so that's why I am experimenting to see how it turns out. When I was at the store yesterday I checked to see what they had- bags of rock aren't cheap anymore either. Most 5 pound bags are ~ $3.75. I checked to see what colors they had which was just the blue and the brown rock. 

I'd rather have smaller pieces of rock that is already small, rather then trying to break up a larger rock into smaller pieces, if you get the idea. 

Like I mentioned, this was a spark experiment idea that I had- since I had the stuff just laying around the house, I thought let's give this a try and see where it goes... so I am not out any money


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have seen where some use it on their layouts for other things too.

When you use them for loads are you going to fill the cars up or put a false bottom in them.

If you need the weight it will be fine, otherwise the weight will add up quickly.

Edit, I like the bag of "blue" rock as is.:thumbsup:


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

big ed said:


> I have seen where some use it on their layouts for other things too.
> 
> When you use them for loads are you going to fill the cars up or put a false bottom in them.
> 
> ...


I haven't thought about this in full detail yet. I may just use it for weight but not fill the cars completely.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Aquarium Rock loads*

Update:

I have put a second coating of spray paint on each of the three initial loads...they are looking good. I will have to take another look at them this weekend and report my findings. I am letting them dry. After the first coat of spray paint; the black looked especially good. The red looked good as well. I'll post some photos this weekend.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I like the resourcefulness!!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm pondering this myself for coal. Please let me know (and show some pictures!) of how it works out for you.

-J.


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

big ed said:


> My fish tank is maintenance free now, it has been like this for 10 years.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 20803


is that shark an ornament or your actual fish?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Has to be an ornament. Sharks must keep moving water through their gills or they suffocate. Not enough room in there to keep that fish alive. pete


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

yeh i figured it probably would be. but i have seen some people doing some pretty crazy things when stocking an aquarium.

i gave mine up when we had kids, just didnt have time for the maintenance of it. my son now has a small tank with a couple goldfish in it. my father in law cleans it with him every fortnight (he is a massive fish collector, has about 8 tanks at his house)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

zorba said:


> is that shark an ornament or your actual fish?





norgale said:


> Has to be an ornament. Sharks must keep moving water through their gills or they suffocate. Not enough room in there to keep that fish alive. pete


Ha ha ha......I was searching for trains in fish tank and came across this old thread.

That shark is rubber.
There is no water in my tank now......it is maintenance free. Does not even get dusty with the top being on.:thumbsup:


----------

